
Is it smart to use DropBox for backups?  - cbetta
http://beredundant.com/2010/is-it-smart-to-use-dropbox-for-backups/
======
nudge
Synopsis:

Yes. And use my url-shortener-disguised-referral-links to sign up, giving me a
referral bonus of extra space.

------
soitgoes
You could also encrypt with AxCrypt or similar beforehand to give defence in
depth

